# NEWS FLASH!!!



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

As most people know I have been talking about several different bikes on here. Starting threads, getting opinions, doing research, talking to several different people. It looks like I have finally made my mind up, bit the bullet, and went out on a limb for my decision. I have been searching all over for my "new bike". FINALLY, after several weeks...almost a month I have found one heck of a deal I cannot pass up. 

2009 Can Am 800 renegade has caught my attention, got my blood pumping, struck my enthusiasm, and has lead to many sleepless nights. Lastnigt I recieved a text message stating that I can come to my local bank and pick up the check to give that guy for my find. However I will have to drive to Baton Rouge to pick it up, I really don't mind. My dad lives in New Iberia....so that won't be a problem for me. A little about this bike: 29.5" mudweisers...throwing them away, HMF exhaust, Triangle snorkle kit....around 480 miles on it, and less than 50 hours. So far, thats all i know about it. 

Now, you are going to HAVE TO bare with me for a little while until i figure out how to post pics on here from my iPhone...unless anyone wants to PM me and tell me how to. I will not have any pics to post as of yet. I'm so darn excited about this I cant contain myself. Lets see how I work these next few weeks, what days I'm going to have off and I will go and get it as soon as I can. Hopefully I will have this bike my the end of the month and all is well. 

As stated above, Pics WILL come soon.....I CAN"T WAIT!!!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats dude, nothing feels quite like that feeling you get when you buy a new toy!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats man


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Ha Ha, i see sleep deprevation in your future lmao! I hate having to wait to go get a new toy! :banghead:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Contrats man...I know the feeling all to well. Hang in there..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!! I wish I had the extra doe to buy the one in our classifieds section! :bigok:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

congrats man. im the same way been at work for a mnth waiting to get hme so i can go pick up my new teryx le. jus bout 4 mre days and i will have it.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Let's see if that works. Maybe, just maybe I got this!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

She's in nice shape man. Good looking machine!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! sexy machine dude, I hear ya on the sleep deprivation....feel like yer 7 again on X-mas eve...crappin yer pants in anticipation....hopin all goes well and waitin fer some dirty pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good craw!!! and clean!!! congrats again :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet. You'll have lots of fun with that.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

that renny looks good in red, awesome clean looking ride, congrats man...


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont like red, I would turn her brown if it was me! Bwahahaha! So when we gonna go try her out Tim


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i say u should get rid of the red... ill trade u a yellow ds90 for lol nice bike man


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Bro...love the Red...best color IMO.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice!!! Congrats on your find... Time to go PLAY....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice ride man!! Looks real good!! Defeinitely gonna enjoy that rene!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Nice! I like the red.

And I'll rescue those tires from the trash can.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Tim a local can use those tires... His name is Chad, He just got a brute 750...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Those gades are mean looking. I like the red, its different. Grats!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*:agreed:*NICE...you gonna get dirty when the mud flies....like the back seat or (beer cooler holder)


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice would look good in the back of my Red Chevy Z71


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Now, you are going to HAVE TO bare with me for a little while until i figure out how to post pics on here from my iPhone...unless anyone wants to PM me and tell me how to.


only ways direct from iphone are:

Download photobucket app. Upload pics to photobucket thru app. then get links to paste on the forum thru the app. (same as you do on the computer, you are just doing everything on the phone.
Pay for and download the tapatalk app. the tapatalk app allows you to post pics as an attachment to your posts.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

BAD news today.......I went to my bank to pick up the check to go and pay for this thing. Called that guy to finalize everything and come to find out HE SOLD IT this weekend. He didn't have the balls to call, text, nothing to inform me of this. What a looser!! Now I'm on the look out for another Gade, so if anyone knows, please feel free to call or text me. I would like to find the exact bike again....if thats possible. I'm so PISSED OFF at this guy. 
I could go on and on about this, but it's a dead issue to discuss. Just lick my wounds and move on.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

There's a really nice one in the want to sell on here.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah that sucks man. Hope you find one better. They do have a really nice one for sale on here in ms.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> There's a really nice one in the want to sell on here.


^ Yes there is...... I'd be all over it if I had the $$.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9540


----------



## coxs2007 (Jul 10, 2010)

That sucks Tim. It was a nice looking bike. I haven't seen one in red, but it looked BA.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I loved that Red. I havn't seen one like that ever, not red anyway. Oh well....I guess things weren't meant to be. When time is right I will find another bike and get it. No big deal.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

gotta think, things happen for a reason... even if you don't know what the reason is... there was a reason u didn't get that bike... just be patient bro, and you'll end up with a better deal... :bigok:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

:haha: Agreed!! there was a reason for that. I will keep an eye out for one around Mississippi


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Have NO fear guys, TODAY I found out what the reasoning was. More from the "x"....Need I say more??


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ hope it all works out for ya man! 

Wish i had the extra $$$ to throw your way for that 90 raptor!! I want it for my son bad!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

It don't look like that raptor is going anywhere soon. We may be able to 'work something out' by the time you get back Dale. If not, no big deal. Happy thanksgiving bud, from one veteran to another....thank you for ur service. When I was in, this was always the worst time to be deployed somewhere. I'll keep you and your family in prayers for your safe return home.


----------

